# Biting all the time



## Tasha (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi, my husband and I are first Time vizsla owners and our little girl is going to turn 6 months old this month.. I know they go through a phase of sharkys as a lot of people call it and zoomies. But probably the last month or so she been nipping me a lot especially at my legs and when I tell her off she doesn't listen. She only does it with my not my husband, my husband does spend time away with work, when I'm by my self with her she calms down a little especially in the eve I would give her a chew she would have it and go a sleep. But since my husband is back we would sit on sofa and she would start, we notice that when we Took her on a walk, my husband hold my hand and she didn't like it so she started to attack me.. Just wondered if you have any ideas or gone through this? We are talking back to puppy school Many thanks


----------



## my5wee-ones (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi Tasha. Our girl is just about to turn a year, and she also went thru a nipping phase. I wouldn't say we are fully thru it, but I think we are about 98% there. I am not a vizsla veteran, as alot of people on this forum are, so I am sure there are other people much more suited to answer this, but I would say as long as its not aggressive biting, just correct her and it will probably go away in time. I did read that vizslas are a 'mouthy' breed, and I would have to agree with that. 

We also did have a male who unfortunately got hit by a car and we no longer have. But would once in a while he would give an aggressive 'nip', and I would say there definitely is a difference. It sounds to me like your girl is maybe doing it more out of wanting attention? I do think (and please someone correct me if I am wrong), that a certain degree of nipping is normal when they are pups and teething. 

good luck ;-)


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Hmmm.... I seem to recall having to have a hand being looked at by a Dr. and reporting my own puppy to the authorities. I also seem to recall a lot of bum biting and a torn pair of uniform pants and explaining that one to my boss.
It often happened when Dharma got over wound and tired. You need to catch them before they get to that stage. Correct it, be consistent in your training amongst your family, and yes they do grow out of it.
In terms of the attack when you are with your husband- they are very people oriented and Velcro. Our girl is now 3 and she has to walk between us, sit on the sofa between us, sleep between us and when we hug or kiss she is always jumping on one of us. You just get used to sharing the attention or you do something about it training wise. I would suggest taking your training further than basic puppy classes as vizslas are very smart and want only to please you. I am a first time vizsla owner too. I did the bulk of training with Dharma as my husband had to work. My husband is also very lax about training or asking the right commands.(UGGHHH!)


----------



## raygun11 (Aug 4, 2016)

This video from Zak George on Youtube explains how to stop puppy biting and he's amazing! Love all his videos, they really help! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9KQegi4r8k

Good luck!!


----------

